# Whining is driving me crazy



## luke4275 (May 23, 2011)

I have a 4.5 month male white gsh that I got 5 weeks ago. He whines 24/7.. Very vocal and very annoying.. the only time he is quiet is when he eats, sleeps or plays. In the crate he will always whine. though when the whine tone changes I know he has to go potty. Around the house he'll chase the cat and whine when he cant get the cat.. The cat loves this game and will sometimes sit outside his crate. . Telling him quiet doesnt work. and citronella spray and quiet also no help. I'm told that some pups outgrow this. He is well exercised and socialized, he just seems frustated as he'll whine when he cant get into a room that is off limits, etc. Often while whining and giving up and starting to lay down, he'll do a " relaxed kind of whine, more like a sigh. . He is a very sweet dog and I don't want to do negative things but working from home, this drives me crazy.
I've read many posts and see no real answers. I sometimes yell SHUT UP, and I know that yelling is never a good idea. Sometimes it is just too much.. like chalkboard and nails. Any great ideas to stop this?


----------



## EllieMae<3 (Oct 3, 2011)

You said he whines when he can't go in a room that he is not allowed in, well do not let him in there. That's his way of trying to get what he wants. He will eventually learn that he can't get his way. He is still a puppy.

As for the cat, my GSD does the exact same thing. She has learned to "stay" and not chase the cat, but she will sit there and whine. It's just something I've learned to deal with.

My GSD is very talkative, and maybe that's how yours is too. She makes funny noises when she's playing or wants to go out or wants her way. She's very vocal.

My best suggestion is to wait it out. As I said before, he is still a puppy, so he might grow out of it. At least he's not barking all the time


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I'd always make sure the crate is in the room I'm working in.

I'd really exercise him, I'm talking miles a day offleash, not just playing in the yard or leashed walks.

Dog classes weekly are a huge help for the mental stimulation and socialization.

If all that's in place, I'd also make sure I had a big investment in Kongs, or Purple Squirrel Dudes, or all the other rubber toys you can stuff full of treats so your pup is happy and busy while YOU are working. And then all the exercise will help him just sleep until he's able to be out and uncrated with you.

Other option, cause by 5 months he should be housebroken and know most of the house rules, is to NOT use the crate at all when you are home. Baby gates and closed doors if you want to use some confinement, but you may not have to actually crate at all when you are in the house and able to keep an eye on your pup.


----------



## Jaxon'sMom (Sep 9, 2011)

I have a 6 month old male GSD who is also a whiner. He whines basically all the time. He sometimes even whines when he plays. He is whining right now! LOL. I don't have any good advice for you except to ignore the behavior you don't want, and reward the behavior you do want. That is what our trainer says, and we are doing our best. Hopefully they will both grow out of this!! Hang in there!


----------



## catz (Dec 10, 2010)

Rio is almost two and I swear she was born whining. She has a happy, sad, frustrated, relaxing, confused, eating and sleeping whine and everthing in between. It used to drive me crazy but I'm not bothered by it now. Shepherds are vocal, some more then others and some never grow out of it. I know exactly what Rio wants from the pitch of her whine so I find it helps more then in hinders in day to day life. I like that my girl talks to me


----------



## mysweetkaos (Sep 20, 2011)

Probably won't make you feel any better, but at 9.5 Kaos is still a whiner. Not as often ..... but he is still very vocal. Although my 2 yr old human child is way worse


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Whining is not an uncommon trait in gsd's. It's always on my requirment list (no whiners) when I get a puppy. Unfortunately many new folks to the breed aren't aware and don't know to inquire about it.


----------



## shaybear07 (Dec 4, 2011)

mysweetkaos said:


> Probably won't make you feel any better, but at 9.5 Kaos is still a whiner. Not as often ..... but he is still very vocal. Although my 2 yr old human child is way worse


Amen on the 2 year old is worse...my 2 year old child whines more than my 14 weeks old GSD


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Try turning his crate around when he starts whining so that it/he is facing the wall. Unless it is a wire crate, it won't help. We are taking care of someone's puppy right now and she whines a lot too, this seems to stop it immediately BUT she is in a Vary Kennel.


----------



## lisab (Dec 5, 2010)

I think one thing that helped my GSD not whine so much was covering his (wire) crate with a sheet. It's covered on all sides except the front. I think it's more cozy for him and easier to relax when he's not watching the family second.


----------

